# الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط



## christ my lord (15 أغسطس 2007)

* قضية الطلاق والزواج فى الأنجيل *
*تعرض الأنجيل لمسائل الأحوال الئخصية فى قضية الطلاق والزواج فقد قال السيد المسيح : " من يطلق أمرأته إلا لعلة الزنا يجعلها تزنى ومن تزوج بمطلقة فأنه يزنى " (متى 5:22) (لوقا 16: 18)*
*ولكن هناك طوائف يطبق عليهم قوانين ملتهم وقد لا يطبقون الآيات السابقة  وهم :-*
*1- طائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس وطائفة السريان الأرثوذكس *
*2- طائفة الكاثوليك .. ( الأقباط الكاثوليك ) وهم من أصل مصرى - وطائفة الروم الكاثوليك وأفرادها من أصل يونانى - وطائفة الأرمن الكاثوليك وهم من أصل أرمنى - وطائفة السريان الكاثوليك وهم من أصل سورى - وطائفة الموارنة الكاثوليك وهم من أصل لبنانى - وطائفة الكلدان الكاثوليك وهم من أصل عراقى - وطائفة اللاتين الكاثوليك وهم من أصل أوروبى .*
*3- الطائفة الأنجيلية التى يطلق عليها البروتستانت وهم عده كنائس مختلفه لها مشيخة .*
*4- الطائفة اليهودية .*
*تعارض مبادئ الأنجيل وقوانين الأحوال المطبقة فى المحاكم المصرية*
*ولما كانت الكنيسة القبطية تطبق مبادئ الأنجيل والمجلس الأكليريكى بالكاتدرائية المرقصية الكبرى فى العباسية ليس له الحكم إلا فى حالات الزنا فقط حسب قول السيد المسيح وقرار البابا شنودة الثالث مما أدى إلى لجوء الأقباط إلى محاكم الأحوال الشخصية لحل مشاكلهم فحصلوا على الطلاق منها وعندما ذهبوا إلى المجلس الأكليريركى للحصول على الأذن بالزواج مره ثانية رفض الأعتراف بالطلاق الذى تم فى محاكم الأحوال الشخصية ويقدر البعض أن عدد القضايا التى تم فيها الحكم فى هذه المحاكم بأكثر من 50 ألف حكم من الأسباب التى حددها قانون الأحوال الشخصية 264 لسنة 1995م بالطلاق رفضت جميعها من الكنيسة إلا إذا كان الحكم لعلة الزنا فقط . *
*أما تاريخ قوانين الأحوال الشخصية فقد بدأ فى عام 1938م حيث صدؤت اللائحة الخاصة بالأحوال الشخصية للأقباط ووافق عليها المجلس الملى والبطريرك يؤنس التاسع عشر وهناك تسع حالات موجودة فى لائحة 1938 م هذه الحالات قد تضمنها القانون 462م لسنة 1955 م الخاص بالأحوال الشخصية فى تسع مواد من المادة رقم 50 حتى المادة رقم 58 وهو القانون السابق ذكره فى محاكم الأحوال الشخصية اليوم والحالات التسع  هى*
*أولاً : الزنا *
*ثانياً : أعتناق أحد الزوجين ديانة غير الديانة المسيحية .*
*ثالثاً : غياب احد الزوجين لمدة خمس سنوات متتالية وصدور حكم بأثبات غيابه .*
*رابعاً : الحكم على أحد الزوجين بعقوبة الأشغال الشاقة أو السجن أو الحبس .*
*خامساً : إذا أصيب أحد الزوجين بالجنون أو بمرض معد يجوز الطلاق بعد مضى ثلاث سنوات على الجنون أو الأصابة بالمرضأو أصابة الزوج بمرض العنه .*
*سادساً : عند إعتداء أحد الزوجين على ألاخر إعتداء جسيماً يعرضه للخطر .*
*سابعاً : إذا ساء سلوك أحد الزوجين وأنغمس فى حياة الرزيلة .*
*ثامناً : إذا أساء أحد الزوجين إلى الآخر وأستحكم النفور بينهما وأستمرت الفرقة بينهما لمدة ثلاث سنوات .*
* تاسعاً : إذا ترهبن أحد الزوجين .*
*وقد استمر تطبيق المواد التسعة السابق ذكرها لمدة 16 سنة **من سنة 1955م حتى سنة 1971م إلى أن صدر القرار الجمهورى رقم 2782 لسنة 1971م بتعيين قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا وبطريركاً للكرازة المرقصية بعد انتخابه الذى طبق آيات الأنجيل أنه لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا وأن الأنجيل صريح أنه لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا .*
*وأصدر البابا شنودة قرار باباوى رقم 7 لسنة 1971 إلى المجلس الأكليريكى بعدم إصدار أى تصاريح إلا إذا كان الحكم يستند فى اسباب الطلاق لعلة الزنا فقط أما إذا كان يستند إلى احد الأسباب الثمانية الأخرى لا يعطى تصريح زواج لأنها تخالف تعاليم السيد المسيح والأنجيل .*
*وقد لجأ بعض الأقباط الذين حصلوا على الطلاق من محاكم الأحوال الشخصية إلى طرق ملتوية حتى يتزوجوا مرة ثانية فقد بعدوا عن كنيستهم .. فلجأ بعضهم إلى تغيير ديانتهم من مسيحية إلى إسلام أو أى ديانة أخرى .. والبعض لجأ إلى الزواج المدنى يسجله فى الشهر العقارى .. وكانت المصيبة الكبرى أن البعض لجأ إلى الزواج العرفى بورقه شهد عليها شاهدين .*
*وبالطبع لم تعترف الكنيسة بهذه الزيجات لأن الزواج هو سر من اسرار الكنيسة السبعة لا بد ان يتم في أجراؤه طقوس وصلوات كنسية معينه والزواج المدنى والعرفى يتم خارج الكنيسة فهو باطل فى نظر الكنيسة وكذلك فى المجتمع القبطى الذى ينظر نظرة غير طبيعية للذين لجأوا إلى هذه الحلول الملتوية . *
*الصدام بين الأحكام الصادرة من محاكم الأحوال الشخصية وموقف الكنيسة *
*حدث هذا الصدام فى 13/2/1986 م حينما قدمت الكنيسة القبطية شكوى للنيابة العامة فى القمص دانيال وديع تتهمة بالتزوير فى أجراءات زواج الأقباط دون الحصول على تراخيص بالزواج الثانى من المجلس الأكليريكى  وتم تحويل القمص دانيال وديع إلى محكمة الجنايات التى جكمت ببرائته لأن قانون الأحوال الشخصية لم ينص على إستخراج ترخيص بالزواج الثانى من المجلس الأكليريكى لمن حصل على حكم بال طلاق من محاكم الأحوال الشخصية .. زلما كان القس دانيال يعتبر موثقاً عاماً تابعاً للدولة لذلك فهو ملزم بتنفيذ الأحكام والنعليمات وقوانين الدولة لهذا حكمت محمكمة الجنايات ببرائته .*
*تحرك الكنيسة *
*فى أواخر السبعينات أستطاع قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث  أن يدعوا رؤساء الكنائس الأنجيلين والكاثوليك والبروتستانت والطوائف المسيحية الأخرى فى مصر فى مجمع محلى لمناقشة مشروع قانون للأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين وقد تم اتفاقهم جميعاً على مشروع جديد  يحل محل القانون الحالى 264 لسنة 1955م المخالف لتعاليم الأنجيل وقد توسع مشروع الكنائس للقانون الجديد فى مفهوم الزنا بحيث أعتبر أن هناك زنا  فى القانون الجديد فى حالات لا تعتبر زنا فعلى أو أمساك فى حاله زنا أى أنه أستحدث زنا حكمى كسبب للطلاق فى المادة 115 من مشروع القانون وهى كل عمل يدل على الخيانة الزوجية كما يأتى :- *
*أولاً : هروب الزوجه مع رجل غريب ومبيتها معه بدون علم زوجها .*
*ثانياً : ظهور خطابات صادرة من أحد الزوجين لشخص غريب تدل على وجود علاقة آثمة .*
*ثالثاً : وجود رجل غريب مع الزوجة فى منزل الزوجية بحالة مريبة .*
*رابعاً : تحريض الزوج لزوجته على أرتكاب الزنا .*
*خامساً : إذا حبلت الزوجة فى فترة يستحيل فيها ذلك لغياب زوجها أو مرضه *
*سادساً : الشذوذ الجنسى *
*وبعد إنتهاء المجمع المحلى من الموافقة من مشروع القانون فى عام 1979م سلم المشروع بمعرفة البابا شنودة الثالث إلى الدكتور صوفى أبو طالب عندما كان رئيساً لمجلس الشعب وقد حول لوزارة العدل حيث وافقت عليه ووافق عليه الأزهر أيضاً ونحن كأقباط نسأل وما دخل الزهر فى الموافقة على قانون يخص المسيحيين شئ غريب.*
*ويقول دكتور نبيبل لوقا بيباوى فى كنابه مشاكل الأقباط فى مصر وجلولها مطابع الأهرام بكورنيش النيل رقم الأيداع 17404/2001: " ولكن ظل هذا المشروع حبيس ألدراج منذ ذلك التاريخ لمدة عشرين عاماً لأن الأحداث نوالت بإغتيال السادات ثم أزدياد شوكة الأرهاب وكان المناخ لا يسمح لمجلس الشعب بمناقشة هذا القانون " ونحن نتسائل هل يصدق أحد هذا الكلام ؟ أن يظل مشروع يهم 10 مليون مسيحى حبيس الأدراج للأسباب التافهه التى ذكرها هذا الكتاب .. لقد عشنا هذا العصر وكلنا يعرف مدى الكره الذى كان يكنه الرئيس السابق محمد انور السادات للمسيحيين وكلنا نعرف أن تقنين وتطبيق الشريعة الأسلامية ما هو إلا مخطط أسلامى لأبادة المسيحيين فى مصر فلا عجب أن يستقر هذا المشروع فى قاع درج من ادراج مجلس الشعب وقابع عليه الشريعة الأسلامية وكلما يفتحوا الدرج يقع بصرهم على الشريعة الأسلامية فقط  فبحثوها 20 سنة ونسوا ما تحتها أرحموا عقولنا يا مسلمين فبحث مشروع القانون فى سنة 1999م*
**********************************************************************************************   ذكرت جريدة المصرى اليوم بتاريخ   تاريخ العدد الجمعة ١٥ يونيو ٢٠٠٧ عدد ١٠٩٧ عن مقالة بعنوان " البابا شنودة يرفض التساهل في أسباب الطلاق ويصدر قرارًا بعودة القس فيلوباتير "  كتب عمرو بيومي ١٥/٦/٢٠٠٧ م دافع البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، عن قراره وقف العمل باللائحة الشخصية للزواج والطلاق، التي أصدرها المجلس الملي عام ١٩٣٨.
وقال في الموعظة الأسبوعية بالكاتدرائية أمس الأول 12/6/2007 م : إن الأسباب التي وضعت في اللائحة للطلاق كانت غير صحيحة، لأن الذين وضعوها كانوا أشخاصا غير دارسين للإيمان المسيحي، وتاريخ الآباء البطاركة، وأن وقف العمل بها هو إعادة الأمور إلي وضعها السليم.
وأضاف أن اللائحة التي صدرت عام ٣٨ تضمنت ٩ أسباب للطلاق، رغم أن الإنجيل لا يحتوي إلا علي ٤ أسباب فقط، هي ما جاءت علي لسان السيد المسيح، إضافة إلي سبب خامس، وهو خروج أحد الزوجين من المسيحية، مستنكرا الرأي الذي يعتبر موقفه نوعا من التشدد.*​


----------



## fullaty (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

مجهود جامد يا يوساب ومعلومات حلوة للى مش عارفها ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## christ my lord (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> مجهود جامد يا يوساب ومعلومات حلوة للى مش عارفها ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 
*ميرسى جدا على مرورك يا فيبى*
*وكلامك المشجع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## أرزنا (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

سلام المسيح

ربنا يحميكم  ويعطينا فهم تعاليمه


----------



## christ my lord (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> ربنا يحميكم ويعطينا فهم تعاليمه


 
*الف شكر على مرورك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mariny g a (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

يوساب انا عندى مشكله كبيييييييييييييييييييييييره اوى 
ومش لاقيه لها حل 
عاوزه اعرف بريدك 
عشان مش هينفع اعرض مشكلتى 
ياريت تبعتلى ازاى اخاطب مستشارك القانونى 
وازاى يرشدنى اعمل ايه
ومشكلتى مش بعيده خااااااااااااااااااااالص عن الموضوع اللى اتكتب ده هو ف الصميم 
moona_446******.com
حاسه انى هضيع 
صلو لى


----------



## man4truth (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

*شكرا يا أستاذ يوساب على المعلومات الجامده دى​*


----------



## fadia2005 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

لم افهمك عندما تكلمت عن طوائف اخري ارجو منك الجواب  هل كنت تقصد انهم خرجوا عن كلام يسوع ويسمحون بطلاق اشكرك سلفا


----------



## christ my lord (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*



mariny g a قال:


> يوساب انا عندى مشكله كبيييييييييييييييييييييييره اوى
> ومش لاقيه لها حل
> عاوزه اعرف بريدك
> عشان مش هينفع اعرض مشكلتى
> ...


 
*انا تحت امرك وعلى اتم الاستعداد للمساعدة وممكن حضرتك تراسلنى عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة بالمنتدى واذا كان خاصية الرسائل الخاصة غير مفعلة عندك اميلى موجود فى الملف الشخصى الخاص بىّ عند الضغط على اسمى يوساب واختيار مشاهدة الملف الشخصى .. الرب معاكى ويبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*



man4truth قال:


> *شكرا يا أستاذ يوساب على المعلومات الجامده دى​*


 
*شكرا ليك انت على مرورك .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*



fadia2005 قال:


> لم افهمك عندما تكلمت عن طوائف اخري ارجو منك الجواب هل كنت تقصد انهم خرجوا عن كلام يسوع ويسمحون بطلاق اشكرك سلفا


 
*اولا اشكرك على مرورك .. بالطبع لا جميع الطوائف متفقة على تنفيذ كلام الانجيل وعدم الخروج عن تعاليم السيد المسيح ولكن هناك قوانين للبلدان تتعارض مع الانجيل ولا تنفذ على ارض الواقع*​


----------



## fadia2005 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

شكرا لك يا اخي على التوضيح


----------



## duaghter of god (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

فعلا انا اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دى بس انا ليا عندك سؤال واحب انك ترد علية تفتكر ان ربنا كان قاسى علينا فى الشرط الوحيد اللى وضعة للطلاق يا ما ناس كتيرة جدا بعد الجواز اكتشفت ان الزوج/ الزوجة صعب الحياة معها وان فى سوء معاملة سواء بدنية او معنوية هل اتكتب على هذا الزوج/الزوجة ان ترضخ للامر وتعيش بقية العمر مع انسان غير راض للة حتى ؟  ؟؟؟  تفتكر اية الحل ؟  وشكرا على الموضوع الجامد دة


----------



## duaghter of god (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

فعلا انا اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دى بس انا ليا عندك سؤال واحب انك ترد علية تفتكر ان ربنا كان قاسى علينا فى الشرط الوحيد اللى وضعة للطلاق يا ما ناس كتيرة جدا بعد الجواز اكتشفت ان الزوج/ الزوجة صعب الحياة معها وان فى سوء معاملة سواء بدنية او معنوية هل اتكتب على هذا الزوج/الزوجة ان ترضخ للامر وتعيش بقية العمر مع انسان غير راض للة حتى ؟  ؟؟؟  تفتكر اية الحل ؟  وشكرا على الموضوع الجامد دة


----------



## christ my lord (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*



duaghter of god قال:


> فعلا انا اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دى بس انا ليا عندك سؤال واحب انك ترد علية تفتكر ان ربنا كان قاسى علينا فى الشرط الوحيد اللى وضعة للطلاق يا ما ناس كتيرة جدا بعد الجواز اكتشفت ان الزوج/ الزوجة صعب الحياة معها وان فى سوء معاملة سواء بدنية او معنوية هل اتكتب على هذا الزوج/الزوجة ان ترضخ للامر وتعيش بقية العمر مع انسان غير راض للة حتى ؟ ؟؟؟ تفتكر اية الحل ؟ وشكرا على الموضوع الجامد دة


 
*اخى الحبيب .. الله لم يكن قاسيا ابدا .. ولا نستطيع ان نقول احكام الله غير عادلة .. وكما قال الكتاب المقدس " ما يجمعة الله لا يفرقة انسان " اذا كل ما هو من عند الله يكون مباركا طالما تحت مشيئتة .. وللاسف كثير من الناس يقبلون على الزواج دون اخذ مشورة الله والتاكد تماما ان هذا هو الانسان الصالح طبقا لارادة الله .. ومع ذلك قد شرع المجلس الاكليريكى العام بعض الحالات التى يجوز فيها الطلاق دون علة الزنا .. ومنها (الجنون والغفلة والسفية)  .. ( الطلاق للضرر لحدوث تعدى بالضرب والاهانة المستمرة ) .. والعيوب الجنسية (كالعنة) .. *

*وشكرا على مرورك اخى الحبيب .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## asula (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

هههههههههههههه بالعكس حكم الله افضل حكم 
لان انتو الرجالة عيونكم مزغللة :smil12:
فبما ان الطلاق ممنوع 
يعني فكر كثير كويس قبل ما تتزوج
بعدين مستحيل بيت يكون بدون مشاكل
بالعكس اصلا الحياة الحلوة السعيدة دائما مش حلوة
من تكون المشاكل موجودة واحد يعرف معزة الثاني ويزيد الحب
ولا شنو رايكم
شكرا ​


----------



## elkenzyase (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

الف شكر علي المجهود وارجو منك ان تقبل اضافتي لاميلك للتحدث بالموضوع 
وذلك في امر هام جدا
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## elkenzyase (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

انا بحثت عن الاميل الخاص بيك لكني ملقتهوش
لو ممكن حضرتك تضيف الاميل الخاص بي
علشان اقدر اكلمك
elkenzyase


----------



## christ my lord (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*



elkenzyase قال:


> انا بحثت عن الاميل الخاص بيك لكني ملقتهوش
> لو ممكن حضرتك تضيف الاميل الخاص بي
> علشان اقدر اكلمك
> elkenzyase


 
*انا تحت امرك اخى الحبيب .. هو ايميلك دة على الياهو ولا اية ؟*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mariny g a (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

كل سنه وانت طيب وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك الخاصه والعمليه ويكون عام سعيد عليك ولاسرتك


----------



## christ my lord (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*



mariny g a قال:


> كل سنه وانت طيب وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك الخاصه والعمليه ويكون عام سعيد عليك ولاسرتك


 
*وكل عام وانت بخير وبسعادة دايما .. الف شكر على مرورك .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## elkenzyase (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

أخي الحبيب شكرا علي اهتمامك انا معرفش الاميل الخاص بيك علشان اضيفه لو ممكن تضيف الاميل الخاص بي او ترسل لي الاميل الخاص بيك
www.elkenzyase******.com
أو
www.ase_aaaa******.com


----------



## elkenzyase (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

الاميل علي الياهو


----------



## christ my lord (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

*انا بالفعل ضفتك .. وتركت رسالة لك اوف لاين .. ولم تقم بالرد*​


----------



## ارميا بن الفادى (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*

الاستاذ المخضرم / يوساب بيك 
                                          بعد وافر التحية وسلام رب المجد يكون معك

ارجو من سيادتكم البحث معى عن حلول قانونية لمشكلتى لاننى لمست فيكم الروح العالية والبساطة فى الحديث 
                                           الموضوع هو 
 اننى كنت متزوج وطلقت الزوجة لعلة الزنا لككنى لم اعرف اثباتها فى المحكمة فكان حكم الطلاق------- لااستحالة العشرة والنفور  بعد 4 سنوات من الفراق بينى وبينها  ولكن اسفر زواجى عن ولد وهو عمرة الان 8 سنوات لاواعرف عنة شيء بتاتا هل هو يتعلم فى مدرسة  هل هو بخير ام لا قدر اللة متوفى 
هل هو يعرف اننى والدة من عدمة  ولكن  انا علشان ارضى ضميرى واكون امام اللة بلا ذنب للولد كتن قبل الطلاق ارسل نفقة 200 جنية شهرى  وللعلم القاضى حكم بنفقة 110 لها وللصغير  ولكننى كنت ارسل 200 جنية بانذار عرض على يد محضر  كل شهر فى الموعد المحدد وكانت تستلمهم  
بعض الوقت واحيانا كثيرة  كانت جارة من جيرانهم تستلم لها المبلغ  بتوكيل 
عنها   وبد الطلاق عملت تسوية لمعرفة حكم نفقة الولد فقط وجدت المبلغ 
60 جنية فقط  ولكننى مرضاة لرب المجد ولضميرى  بارسل له 100 جنية حاليا من 6 شهور ولكن  المحضر كل ما يروح يودى المبلغ يرجع بة لخزينة امانات المحكمة تانى  والسبب  المكان مغلق والجيران لا يعرفون اين هى واسرتها  ولا اين ذهبوا   المهم ماذا افعل هل استمر فى ارسال المبلغ كما انا ام اتوقف لحين ظهورها ثانيا   افيدنى افادكم اللى  وجعلكم لنا نبراسا ينير لنا الطريق  المظلم ويحافظ عليك وعلى رسالتك الجميلة لافادة اخواتك نحو الصحيح  والصواب

                                               شاكر لحسن تعبكم معنا فى هذا 
                                              الموضوع ارجو الافادة فى اسرع وقت


----------



## محامي مسيحي (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط*



ارميا بن الفادى قال:


> الاستاذ المخضرم / يوساب بيك
> بعد وافر التحية وسلام رب المجد يكون معك
> 
> ارجو من سيادتكم البحث معى عن حلول قانونية لمشكلتى لاننى لمست فيكم الروح العالية والبساطة فى الحديث
> ...



سلام رب المجد معك...

لحين رد استاذنا الفاضل يوساب..سأجيب عليك..



أولا: بالنسبه للنفقه.. عليك أن تتوقف عن دفع النفقه لحين قيام طليقتك بمطالبتك من جديد عن طريق قيامها برفع دعوى ..وفي تلك الحاله عليك أن تقوم  بالسداد وذلك بعد اجراء مقاصه بين حكم المحكمه القاضي بمبلغ 110 جنيه...والمبلغ الذي تقوم بايداعه وهو 200 جنيه.
أي حساب الفروق التي قمت بايداعها في خزينة المحكمه وهو مبلغ 90 جنيها شهريا مضروبا في عدد الشهور التي قمت بايداعها خزينة المحكمه...وبعد ذلك تقوم بخصم تلك الفروق من ذلك المبلغ المطلوب سداده.

ثانيا: لرؤية ابنك.. عليك أن ترفع دعوى رؤيه وفي أول جلسه عليك أن تطلب من المحكمه التصريح باجراء تحريات المباحث حول محل اقامة طليقتك واذا لم تتوصل تحريات المباحث عن محل اقامتها.. فتقوم برفع تلك الدعوى في مواجهة النيابه العامه... وبذلك يكون معك حكم رؤيه تستطيع التنفيذ عليها في أي وقت تعرف مكانها.

سلام ونعمه


----------



## elpatl (4 يوليو 2008)

موضوع شيق و مهم جدا لأن كتير منا لا يعلم عنه شكرا علي تعبكم


----------



## elpatl (4 يوليو 2008)

احيكم بتحية المسيح اخوكم اشرف البطل


----------

